# Waders: The good, the bad, and the ugly!



## nalexw77 (Jul 13, 2015)

Just curious about what wader everybody recommends and which ones to stay away from......and why?


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

I can't tell you what to stay away from, but I can highly recommend the Cabelas Super Mag 1600s. I have been using the same pair since 2007, and have been fantastic.


----------



## Willie (Aug 15, 2014)

Wing Supply still has a good sale going right now. I ordered a pair of the breathables and a pair of their 1600's...they are both Macks Prarie Wings brand. 
My cabelas super mags lasted every bit of ten years, but finally bit the dust end of last season.


----------



## nalexw77 (Jul 13, 2015)

Good to know about them being same as macks....


----------



## DavidC (Feb 2, 2015)

I have a pair of Herters breathables. Great for Teal and early big duck season down here in Texas. When it gets cold, no bueno!!


----------



## Bullfrog (Dec 29, 2009)

I've been through several waders until last year. I broke down and bought Banded insulated and uninsulated breathables. I usually only get 2 seasons at most out of waders. Between duck season, trapping, spring turtle probing, and fly fishing waders dont last long. 
Uninsulated- these are my go too waders. When it gets cold I throw on a pair of insulated wader pants. I think the boots are 1600 gram. I really like the loose fit. Reinforced in the areas most needed.
Insulated- way to warm for me. Wore the 1 time last year when we were breaking ice. They are extremely comfortable but just way to warm for me.


----------



## tmwtrfwler (Jul 30, 2011)

x2 on the banded uninsulated waders. they are really nice and the mobility is top notch. They've held up as good or better than others but I typically only get 2 years out of any waders no matter what. We hunt too many beaver swamps and have to walk through too much thicket to ever have them last. I wear down pants under them in the cold months.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Whatever you do be sure to try the waders on with ALL the socks you will wear on the coldest day. Sit and watch TV for 30-40 minutes. Make sure they stay comfortable. Sometimes just trying them on they feel fine even though they are a tad tight. slightly tight will become sore feet in a few hours. I got a set of the Banded insulated in my normal wader size 11, but the boots were too tight. Seems to me boots are shrinking. My OLD LaCross neoprene waders are size 10.5 and fit well. All the newer waders I need size 11-12.
I did really like all the aspects of the Banded waders except the boots. They did not have the next size so I got a refund, and have been using Cabelas Dry plus with 600 gram boots for several years. I also got a set of the Wing supply breathable waders that were on sale. Good back up pair and a higher insulated boot.

Have you seen Banded came out with a super deluxe wader for $600!!!!! Wonder how well they will sell.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

DavidC said:


> I have a pair of Herters breathables. Great for Teal and early big duck season down here in Texas. When it gets cold, no bueno!!


I see that this is an old thread, and would guess the OP has already made his choice, but...

I've been using Cabela's boot-foot Dry-Plus "breathables" in Louisiana the past several seasons and have spent a few mornings standing in water that was iceed over with no more under them than jeans and thin long-johns without getting cold. But thinking I might want more insulation when wearing them in sub freezing weather when I wasn't standing in water, I bought both heavy fleece long-johns and heavy fleece wader pants, and danged if I've yet to see a day when either one of them, let alone both weren't uncomfortably warm. Would think you'd have to hunt the arctic to stand wearing both under breathables.


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

Rick Hall said:


> I see that this is an old thread, and would guess the OP has already made his choice, but...
> 
> I've been using Cabela's boot-foot Dry-Plus "breathables" in Louisiana the past several seasons and have spent a few mornings standing in water that was iceed over with no more under them than jeans and thin long-johns without getting cold. But thinking I might want more insulation when wearing them in sub freezing weather when I wasn't standing in water, I bought both heavy fleece long-johns and heavy fleece wader pants, and danged if I've yet to see a day when either one of them, let alone both weren't uncomfortably warm. Would think you'd have to hunt the arctic to stand wearing both under breathables.


My Alaska hunts for 3-10 days camping out. 
Early season I like Cabelas Dry-plus stocking foot. 
Late season I wear extra large (size 14) breathable boot foot waders with neoprene stocking foot hip boots in these.
In both cases, back at duck camp I turn the stocking foot inside out to air and I have bone dry waders for the next morning hunt.
Dry feet are happy feet...especially at subarctic duck camp.


----------

